# Anant jointer plane - an inexpensive option



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew

Dennis


----------



## velo_tom

I have one of these Anant's too. I've found the plane accurate enough for jointing and milling lumber to dimension. I've found the Stanley style blade adjuster works as well as my vintage Stanley Jack Plane. The blade sharpens up well and holds an edge. I do seem to remember taking a while to get the back flattened but nothing unusually difficult. For the money it's always seemed to me to be a lot of bang for the buck. You can get a fairly fine shaving with this plane but since it's a jointer I never use it set up that way, better off with a more agressive cut to get the job done quicker.

Have to make sure the wife's not looking over my shoulder now (joking): I probably could have gotten by with just the Anant but picked up a couple of other jointers over time, both are low cost options compared to top of the line LN. The additional jointers are wooden planes that work quite well. I bought them because I work with planes so much and wanted them pre set so I didn't have to readjust the plane all the time.


----------



## Garry

Thanks for the review Ralph.


----------



## jerryo

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Newton

It's good to hear there are quality, reasonably priced alternatives out there. Thanks for a fine review.


----------

